# Looks like I am going to be in the Market for a Rotary Table.



## Rbeckett (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, It appears I am going to be in the market for a rotary table for my mill and lathes.  My HF 5980 is primarily where the rotary table will reside most of the time and then it will get moved to the 9X as needed.  Any body got a suggestion for a decent unit.  I am looking for one that is at least 72:1 or 90:1 geared with indexing plates included.  I don't think anything much over 4-6 inches is going to fit the lathe.  I am definitely looking for suggestions before I pull the trigger on buying one new or used.  I have found a ton of 3 and 4 inch on Ebay for really cheap, but they are from India and their reputation is less than stellar so far.  So a suggestion and a link would be greatly appreciated.  I'm not in any hurry so I have plenty of time to read, study and choose the best one for my application.  Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions, and please include some of your thought on why it would be the best one in your opinion.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Bob...

I have this one and like it a lot...

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...+Table+Set+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true


Ray


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 18, 2013)

The only small one I have is Sherline, which is great.  Easily CNC-able or programmable for a few extra bucks.

I don't know your plan or the drive for you.  The table uses 10-32 bolts and small t-nuts. LOTS of accessories and mods available for sherline equipment.

 The table is 4 inches across, and not very tall either- 2 inches I believe.  It is all steel and has oilers etc, and vertical mounts.  There is a 3/8-16 center thread hole in the table to mount chucks etc.  

http://www.sherline.com/3700pg.htm

Bernie


----------



## ML_Woy (Jun 18, 2013)

Take a look at ENCO and the tables made by Phase II. I purchased an 8" one with tail stock a month ago and have been real happy.

Here is a link. http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=498&PMITEM=327-3973


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 18, 2013)

Bob;

 I have a Grizzly and am very happy with it. The one that RayC has in his post is the same but less expensive.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Rotary-Table-w-Div-Plates/H7527


 "Billy G"


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 18, 2013)

I did a lot of research before getting mine, and ended up getting a vertex 6" which you can see here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/26-Vertex-6-quot-H-V-Rotary-Table-for-a-Benchtop-mill-(SX3)

works great. 90:1 ratio, smooth acting, quality casting/machining and very reasonable price. the alternative which was very similar in specs would be a phase-II from Enco which could be a good deal when they are running a promo discount  + free shipping... (I think they have free shipping at the moment, but not sure about discounts). I decided the vertex was a better fit, and glad I got it.


----------



## Beethovin (Jun 29, 2013)

*I have a 3" table from India Via e-bay.  Looks pretty but that's all.  The table axle has .005" run out. The bottom of the table ((contact surface) is uneven. The bearing is a no name 6001 2Z. Combined with the axle run out I can't achieve anything better than .011 runout and the table floats back and forth in the sloppy bearing. Worm backlash is fixed but there is a small set screw that allows displacement of the worm into the worm wheel. As the worm wheel is not concentric, trying to reduce backlash causes binding of the hand wheel. Finally, the worm cant be disengaged without removing it altogether.

*:nono:
*
BEETHOVIN
To much junk to list.



*


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Bob
I have a rotary table from a company called Homge. It a taiwon
built unit that I have had for yrs now. The quality I would say is very good.
I read over on the Arc Euro Trade site that they used that brand for the stepper motor 
conversion as they found them to be a better quality than others. Mine is very tight with all most zero back lash,
and smooth with out tight spots when adjusted to a few sec BL. When I first bought it, I took the entire table apart,
and found it needed nothing to be done. Kinda shocked me, but either way, I just re assembled it, and have used it since.
Mine is the 12 inch version, that was purchased with the dividing plates. The Tailstock I bought a Bison,as I sometimes do heavy work in it. Been a nice tight quality table that didn't require any work when first purchased.


----------

